# Dunkelelfen



## gor ohtar (28. Februar 2007)

Salut, ich habe gedacht ich mach mal einen Thread für die Dunkelelfen auf. 
Mich würde interessieren ob jemand schon genaueres weis, es kann ja später wenn mehr Infos kommen ergänzt werden.

Weis man schon genaueres zu den Dunkelelfen, also was für Klassen das spielbar sein werden?
Sind sie total Magie orientiert?
Als Krieger kann ich mir sie irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen, ausser solche edle Krieger wie sie in Mark of Chaos sind. Als Bogenschützen könnte ich sie mir aber durchaus vorstellen.

Bei Chaos hat man ja schon so circa eine Ahnung was kommt (Konzeptzeichnungen).


MfG gor ohtar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für das Chaos und die finsteren Pläne!!!


----------



## Kehron (28. Februar 2007)

gor schrieb:


> Salut, ich habe gedacht ich mach mal einen Thread für die Dunkelelfen auf.
> Mich würde interessieren ob jemand schon genaueres weis, es kann ja später wenn mehr Infos kommen ergänzt werden.
> 
> Weis man schon genaueres zu den Dunkelelfen, also was für Klassen das spielbar sein werden?
> ...



Bei den Dunkelelfen ist klassentechnisch bisher noch garnichts bekannt. Wobei sicherlich auch da wie bei allen Völkern die einfache Faustregel gelten wird Tank/Melee DD/Melee DD/Ranged und Healer/Meele. Was Kämpfer bei den Dunkelelfen angeht solltest dir mal bei Games Workshop bisserl was zu den Druchii anschauen. Da gibts verdammt bösartige Kämpfer *g*

Beim Chaos weiß man btw schon genau welche Klassen kommen werden. Siehe HIER. Genauere Infos zu einzelnen Klassen sind zwar noch spärlich aber langsam werden auch die mehr inzwischen.


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

Richtig. Über Hoch- und Dunkelelfen ist noch fast gar nicht bekannt. Nehme aber auch mal stark an, dass es wie bei den anderen Klassen, von allem ein bisschen was gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gerade dieses Klassensystem ist ja bei WAR um einiges ingelligenter als bei WoW. Die Klassen sind nach den Rassen gestaltet und nicht nebenher. Bei WoW kann fast jede Rasse zum Bespiel "Krieger" werden. Bei WAR heisst das bei den Zwergen "Hammerträge" usw. Für manche mag das wenig Unterschied sein. Für mich aber eine ganz große Sache die viel mehr Tiefe in das Spielgeschehen reinbringt.

Tjoa.. ich nehme bei den Blutelfen an dass es einen Tank gibt, ein bis zwei Manaklassen und irgendeine total geniale Überraschung. War zumindest bei jede Rasse noch irgenwas Besonderes dabei. Ich sag nur Squig Treiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Momentan gibt es wie gesagt noch wenig Infos.. aber wer spielt schon Elfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehron (28. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Tjoa.. ich nehme bei den Blutelfen an dass es einen Tank gibt, ein bis zwei Manaklassen und irgendeine total geniale Überraschung. War zumindest bei jede Rasse noch irgenwas Besonderes dabei. Ich sag nur Squig Treiba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das es bei den "Blutelfen" einen Tank gibt stimmt ja nit *g* die haben doch nur den Pala *eg*
Was die DUNKELElfen angeht, die werden auch ihren Tank haben joar, denn genau darauf ist ja das ganze WAR System ausgelegt. Jede Rasse hat die gleichen Archetypen in welche die verschiedenen Klassen sich einfügen. Auch der von dir genannte Squig Treiba ist einer diese Archetypen wenn mans genau nimmt. Der zählt nämlich als DD/Ranged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (28. Februar 2007)

Ich rechner stark damit, dass im kommenden Newsletter die ersten Karrieren der Dunkel- bzw. Hochelfen vorgestellt werden. Die beiden Rassen fehlen ja quasi noch komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

*hustet und haut sich auf den Kopf* Genau. DUNKEL und nicht Blutelfen.. Uargh. Jo im Grunde hast du recht. Gerade dieses System der Klassenanpassung an die Rassen gefällt mir sehr gut. Es ist zwar im Grunde ähnlich (Squig Treiber, Maschinist) aber trotzdem total individuell.

Und nochmal. WER SPIELT EIGNETLICH ELFEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freue mich ja schon auf erste Bilder von Hochelfen in weissen Kleidern und hellen Pantoffeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (28. Februar 2007)

Hmm .. jaja .. die Rassenwahl ... das wird mit jeder Carreer, die vorgestellt wird schwieriger. Ich war selten so unentschlossen ... und das fängt scon bei der generellen Frage an, ob Ordnung oder Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehron (28. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Und nochmal. WER SPIELT EIGNETLICH ELFEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dunkelelfen werden imho wohl eine der beliebtesten Rassen (Chaos, Imperium, Dunkelelfen so ungefähr in der Reihenfolge). Verwechsel die nicht mit den WoW Elfen oder allgemein Elfen wie man sie aus sonstiger Fantasy wie HDR oder so kennt. Die Druchii sind eine der interessantesten Rassen die man finden kann und haben eine starke Anziehungskraft durch ihre sadistische Ader usw. usf.

Auf Ersatzserver werd ich definitv Dunkelelfen spielen und sie waren eigentlich immer der Hauptgrund der mich zur Zerstörung gezogen hatte (der 2. war der Squigtreiba aber Chaos sagt mir einfach nicht zu). Inzwischen bin ich jedoch dem Imperium verfallen seit dem da die Klassen bekannt sind hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlyon (28. Februar 2007)

Da sich Warhammer Online am Tabletopspiel orientiert, wird es wahrscheinlich auch ähnliche Klassenwie da geben: z.Bsp. die Hexenkriegerinnen und ähnliches



Grüss Arlyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangnir (28. Februar 2007)

Es wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Beastmaster oder Echsenreiter geben. Die Devs bei Mythic haben verlauten lassen, dass wir noch mit einer Petklasse rechnen dürfen.

lg Fangnir


----------



## splen (1. März 2007)

Da hab ich mich wohl etwas zu früh gefreut -.- Keine Infos zu den Dunkel- und Hochelfen im aktuellen Newsletter ... leider ...

Ich hoffe mal, dass dann im nächsten was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (1. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass dann im nächsten was kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich erst in 2-3 Monaten mit diesen Infos. Bei Chaos und Imperium haben sie nun auch fast 4 Monate gebraucht und irgendwie ist noch immer nicht alles bekannt. Also einfach Abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (2. März 2007)

Ajo .. evtl. ein paar Konzeptzeichungen von den Klassen. Bei den anderen Carreers gabs auch erst nur ein Bild und die Details wurden erst immer Stück für Stück nachgereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moop (15. März 2007)

Mich würde auch interessieren wie genau die Hoch,- und Dunkelelfen-Karriere aussehen wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will zwar nich ausschliessen eine dieser Karrieren zu spielen aber ich finde andere Klassen bisher viel interessanter. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dazu bald mehr Infos...


----------



## sybarith (15. März 2007)

ich vermute das bei den dnukelelfen eine petklasse dabei sien wird. passt zum hintergrund der dunkelelfen (bestienmeister) . von Mythic gab es ja mal die info, das es vielleicht noch eine weitere klasse mit pet geben wird. hochelfen haben ja eigentlich nichts vergleichbares.

ich hoffe ja auch das die hexenkriegerinnen oder wenigstens die assassinen der dunkelelfen übernommen werden. zudem gäbe es auch noch die styische nauglir kavallerie (schwere kampfechsen kavallerie). denke da gibt es ne menge möglichkeiten.

ob wohl mit dem nächsten newsletter, neue infos kommen? ich schätze mal im übernächsten dürften die ersten infos dabei sein.


----------



## Kartoffel (15. März 2007)

Ich schätze mal wenn das ihr mit Assasine so etwas wie den Schurken bei WoW meint. Paul Barnet meinte aber schon in nem Video das es keine Klassen geben wird die sich unsichtbar oder ähnliches machen können.


----------



## sybarith (15. März 2007)

man sollte nicht so sehr an WoW denken, es gibt auch andere MMO´s wo man schurken ähnliche chars oder assassines spielen kann. und dort sind sie auch nicht unsichtbar. das ist also nicht zwingend erforderlich.

schnelligkeit, gewandheit, starke attacken und weniger nehmerqualitäten. spiegeln einen assa sehr gut wieder. dazu am besten noch der einsatz von kleinen wurfwaffen giften usw. .


----------



## Orcwarrior (16. März 2007)

Wenn ich mir die Elfen ansehe, oder die Elben, die ich immer gesehen habe, waren die immer etwas schmächtig. Ich tendiere eher zu den Schwarzeneggern unter den Characteren gg Je grösser der Arm desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arm > Bein


----------



## Nikasa (18. März 2007)

*Fane schwenk*

Bin für Hexenkrigerin ^^
So wie es auch in der Vorlage vorhanden ist hoffe ich mal das es auch hier die möglichkeit gibt Schwerttänzer zu hexenkriger aufsteigen zu lassen. fände ich zumidnest recht genial und spaßig.


----------



## sybarith (18. März 2007)

würde aber hintergrundtechnisch nicht passen und da würde games -workshop wohl einen riegel vor schieben, gibt ja schließlich nur weibliche hexenkreigerinnen die sind ja schließlich die bräute des khaine. genauso wie es eigentlich nur weibliche zauberinnen gibt, männliche zauberer werden ja schließlich verfolgt und getötet.


----------



## PJK (19. März 2007)

Aloa!
ich denke mal das Dunkelelfen  ne Hexenkriegerin bekommen, Dunkelelfenmagier und als Tank nen Dunkelelfenkrieger oder Schwarze Garde. Vielleicht bekommen sie auch noch Armbrustschützen.
naja..lassen wir uns überrachen..ich bleib aufjedefall bei meinem Schwarzorc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PJK


----------



## Ichbinsnur (25. März 2007)

Hi

Ich hoffe die bauen die Schwarze Garde ein oder die ewig genialen Henker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann is die Wahl welche rasse ich spielen werde fast schon entshieden xD


----------



## Kougar (29. März 2007)

Mein Tipp:

Tank: Henker/Echsenritter/Korsar
Nahkampf: Assassine/Hexenkriegerin
Fernkampf: Bestienmeißter/Armbrustschütze
Support: Magierin/Khainepriester


----------



## Melrakal (30. März 2007)

so in etwa hatte ich es mir auch ausgemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe dass sie das in der Form auch umsetzen, aber vor dem Sommer rechne ich nicht damit, dass sie Einzelheiten zu den beiden fehlenden Rassen bekanntgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isuniel (28. Mai 2007)

Die Dunkelelfen Naggaroths, oder Druchii, wie sie sich selbst nennen, unterscheiden sich in fast allen Bereichen ihrer Gesellschaft von ihren edlen Vettern die Hochelfen. Die Druchii haben zum Beispiel das kunstvolle Töten ihrer Feinde und Gefangenen zu einer Lebensphilosophie gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu ihren Vettern in Ulthuan sind Sie extrem blass und haben fast schon unnatürlich fahle Haut. 



Ich hoffe es gibt Echsenkrieger^^


----------



## Kougar (31. Mai 2007)

Rauben, Morden, Plündern, Foltern, Quälen und Brandschatzen.....

Sklave bring meinen Draich und sattel den Nauglir, -Naggaroth ich komme!


----------



## Shany (7. Juni 2007)

Ich schätz mal, das es eine Assasine gibt, die so ungefär wie bei D2 LoD sein wird.

Das Pet von Den Bestienmeistern:  Die Hydren wären zu mächtig schätz ich mal, wahrscheinlich sind das dann auch so Echsen


Das Mount von den Druchii is dann auch ne Echse und falls es Flugmounts gibt, dann wahrscheinlich nen Pegasus, weil ein Manticor und ein Drache wären ein bischen zu monströs


Ich werd auf jeden fall nen Dunkelefen spielen. Spiel' se auch als Tabletop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJK (18. August 2007)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das bei den Dunkelelfen evtl. 1 oder 2 klassen gibt die nur frauen spielen können. Denke dabei an die Hexenkriegerinen und Magier.
Wäre doch auch mal ne lustige sache.
Bestienmeister könnte ich mir wie ein Squig treiber vorstellen nur das er irgend eine Echse hat und anstat ein Bogen vvlt. ne Armbrust

we will see


----------



## sid90 (25. August 2007)

Nach der Premiere der 4 Elfenklassen stehen ja nun 2 der 4 Klassen der Dunkelelfen schonmal fest.

1.Klasse:

-Hexenkriegerin ---> Melee Damage Dealer  

2.Klasse:

-Schwarzer Gardist ---> Tank

fehlen also noch eine Art Magier,also ein Range Damage-Dealer und eine Art Supporter,da ich mich mit den Dunkelelfen allerdings nicht so gut ausdenke und die Klassen aus dem TT nicht so gut kenne,würde mich interessieren,was ihr denkt.Wer wird die letzten beiden Rollen einnehmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany (3. September 2007)

Hm, also was den RangeDD angeht schätze ich, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt worden ist auf einen Bestienmeister mit Echse als Pet. Der Kommentar, dass sie Armrüste haben werden ist vom TT her gesehen sehr logisch, wäre allerdings im Spiel sehr blöd wenn man nur Armbrüste benutzen kann. Wenn sie keine Gewehre benutzen könnten wäre noch logisch, weil die haben ja die Zwerge erfunden und die geben den Feinden sicherlich nicht diese _"high-tech"_ Waffen. Wahrscheinlich haben sie als Startwaffe eine Armbrust und können dann später beim Waffenmeister noch Bogen lernen.

Bei dem Magier hätte ich am ehesten auf die Hexenkriegerinnen getippt, aber die sind ja schon vergeben. Mal nachschauen. *Armeebuchdurchguck*. Seite 6 zweite Einheit "Zauberinnen", wie wärs denn damit? Magiekundige können bei den Druchii eh nur Frauen seien, weil alle mänlichen Magiebegabte aufgrund einer Prophezeiung, dass ein Magi*er* aus seinem Volk Malekith töten wird (Wahrscheinlich er selbst oder ein Hochelf), sie verfolgt und getötet werden. 

Ich hätte als Melee Damage Dealer eher einen Henker von Harganeth genommen, weil die Hexenkriegerinnen sich mehr als Magier geeignet hätten, also finde ich.

mfg Nico


----------



## Barret (3. September 2007)

ich denk ma nicht das für die Seite der Zerstörung ne zweite Petklasse kommt ... aber wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (4. September 2007)

@ shany


hexenkriegerin als magiebegabte? wie kommst auf sowas?

und zur pet klasse. wieso sollten die zerstörungsseite 2 pet klassen haben? das eine magier klasse kommt ist klar, und als letzte auswahl wäre ja zb noch ein schatten denkbar oder sowas in der art.

und wenn du das dunkelelfen armeebuch kennst wirst du wissen das kein dunkelelf sowas weibisches wie einen bogen anfast. es sei denn es geht net anders oder es ist magisch.

weil repetierarmbrüste cooler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (9. September 2007)

ich tipp auch mal auf beast master immerhin haben die de denen ja ne ganze stadt gewiedmet...... das ding an der küste da ihr wisst schon karond kar oder ?
ansonsten bleibt ja nich viel ......... schatten ..... henker ..... und kosar wäre für die rolle noch denkbar aber  schatten un kosar haben wir ja schon in der hexenkriegerin is ja sehr ähnlich  un der hänker wäre ja fast wie die garde 



also beastmaster mein tipp


----------



## Mordenai (1. November 2007)

Aus dem TT kenne ich nur zwei Einheiten, die die noch fehlenden Klassen der Dunkelelfen füllen könnten:
Schatten als Ranged-DPS Klasse


> Schatten sind mit der tödlichen Repetierarmbrust bewaffnet. Sie dienen der Armee als Kundschafter und nutzen ihre Beweglichkeit, um Bedrohungen wie Kriegsmaschinen auszuschalten.


und dementsprechend
Zauberinnen als Supporter (wenn auch etwas unpassend, kommt kein anderes Modell als Healer in Frage)


> Dunkelelfen Zauberinnen können ihre Zauberkräfte wie kein andres Modell einsetzten. Sie beschiessen ihre Gegner mit einem Frostwind der sie erstarren lässt oder lenkt einfach die Gedanken ihrer Gegner um ihre eigenen Ziele zu verwirklichen.




edit: Zauberer sind mittlerweile als Ranged-DPS veröffentlicht worden...


----------



## Gothmorg (2. November 2007)

Also ich würde sagen, FALLS noch eine zweite Petklasse kommt, dann werden sie irgendeine Melee-Pet-Klasse für die HE an den Haaren herbeiziehen, da 1. der Bestienmeister ein Nahkämpfer ist, und die DE mit den Hexenkriegerinnen schon eine Melee-DPS-Klasse haben und 2. ein Petklassen-Verhältniss von 2:0 sehr unfair wäre. Vllt gibts ja irgendnen HE mit Löwe als Pet oder so, kA.


----------



## Noname85 (6. November 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Vllt gibts ja irgendnen HE mit Löwe als Pet oder so, kA.


Hört sich sogar plausibel an... Die weißen Löwen aus Chrace (also die Hochelfen aus Chrace, nicht die Löwen selbst) werden ja oft als Wäldläufer/Jäger/etc. bezeichnet. Allerdings wäre ein Original-Chrace-Löwe als Pet schon etwas, naja, massiv. Die Miezen sind größer als ein Pferd.

Zurück zu den Dunkelelfen!

Als Supporter kommt für mich nur die Dunkelelfenzauberin in Frage. Das wäre dann schon die zweite, halbnackte, immerweibliche Schönheit als spielbare Karriere... hätte nichts dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings spricht reintheoretisch auch nichts gegen einen männlichen, dunkelelfischen Zauberwirker. Es gibt sie nämlich durchaus. Sie sind allerdings selten anzutreffen und natürlich keine Mitglieder der "offizielen" Magiekonvente der Dunkelelfen und werden von Malekiths Dienern gejagt... zumindest verlangt das der Hexenkönig von seinern Dienern.

Als zweite Klasse wäre mir der Schatten als Späher und Kämpfer auf Entfernung recht (aber nur mit ner Armbrust!!).

PS: Mein erster Post bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (6. November 2007)

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag (Link) geschrieben haben, vermute auch ich, dass die "Weißen Löwen" ein weiteres Mitglied der HE-Familie darstellen werden.
Allerdings gehe ich dabei nicht von einer (Melee-)Petklasse aus, da die Vorgaben des Lizenzgebers für dieses Modell recht eindeutig sind. 
Aufgrund des Modelldesign gehe ich eher davon aus, dass die "Weißen Löwen" eine Melee-DPS-Version des "Ritters des Sonnenordens" werden (also 2h-DPS ohne die tank-abilities).

Da dies aber nur reine Spekulation ist, hat mein Beitrag keinen höheren Wahrheitsgehalt als andere!

zurück zum Thema:
An meiner Vermutung bezüglich der Dunkelelfenklassen halte ich weiterhin fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (9. November 2007)

Wenn Löwen, dann Nahkampf, da alles andere schon belegt ist bei den HE:
Tank: Schwertmeister
Ranged DPS: Schattenkrieger
Healer: Erzzauberer
Melee DPS: fehlt
Also fehlt nur noch der Melee-DPSler, da vermute ich dann die weißen Löwen, da sie fast die einzige plausible Lösung sind, da alles andere eher Tanks sind, wenn man sie mit den anderen Tankklassen vergleicht.


----------



## Noname85 (15. November 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Allerdings gehe ich dabei nicht von einer (Melee-)Petklasse aus, da die Vorgaben des Lizenzgebers für dieses Modell recht eindeutig sind.


Versteh ich nicht. Im neuen HE-Armeebuch des "Lizenzgebers" steht sogar drin das die Jungs Löwenbabys großziehen und abrichten... also warum keine (Melee-)Petklasse? Ich glaube zwar auch nicht wirklich dran aber es wäre sicherlich kein Verstoß gegen den Warhammerhintergrund. Da gibt es in WAR Dinge die weit unkonformer mit dem Originalfluff von GW sind.

Sorry weil Off-Topic... wollt ich aber umbedingt loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiXo (29. November 2007)

ich würde als meleeklasse der HE lieber einen Phönixgardisten sehen als einen Weißen Löwen 

und zum thema ich denke auch das aus dem tt her die hexerin der DE die einzige supportklasse sein könnte


----------



## Mordenai (30. November 2007)

Auf folgendem Artwork, welches kürzlich veröffentlicht wurde, erkennt man eindeutig die Zauberin der Druchii.

Link
(Quelle: War-Welten.de)

Somit bestätigen sich die Vermutungen über eine der noch ausbleibenden Klassen der Dunkelelfen.
Fraglich bleibt nun, bis zum Erscheinen des Novembernewsletter, welchen Archetyp diese hüpsch gestalteten Verfechter der schwarzen Magie einnehmen werden.


----------



## Fendrin (30. November 2007)

Hi,

sehr schön, damit wäre schonmal fast geklärt, welche Klasse ich spielen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings bleibt die Frage noch offen, welche 4te Klasse noch kommt. 
Ich denke, dass werden die "Schatten" sein. Steht eigtl schon fest, ob alle Klassen Mount a la Echsen bekommen können?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Mordenai (1. Dezember 2007)

> Steht eigtl schon fest, ob alle Klassen Mount a la Echsen bekommen können?



Im Novembernewsletter (oder was davon schon veröffentlicht ist) gibt es einige Artworks der Mounts zu bewundern. Allerdings sind die Reittiere der Zwerge sowie der Dunkelelfen nicht darunter.


----------



## TheHeretic (1. Dezember 2007)

Zwerge sind doch auch darunter. Die fahren auf Bier betriebenen Maschienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=3764...;it=bfd_artikel


----------



## Duskfall334 (2. Januar 2008)

da ein schöner dunkelelf!!! geil oder?
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...nArt0807_39.jpg


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> da ein schöner dunkelelf!!! geil oder?
> http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...nArt0807_39.jpg



Dunkelelfen sehen ned nur geil aus die sind auch geil!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Februar 2008)

und der ganz besonders das ist nämlich der Schwarze Gardist der Tank der Dunkelelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt nicht viele dinge die ich sehe und Spielen will ^^


----------

